# 20 Free Knitting Patterns for Baby Cocoons



## Intheknow (Apr 22, 2012)

These are all so nice. If you need a baby gift for a shower these are perfect, because most only take about a skein of yarn.

http://barbara-kay.hubpages.com/hub/Free-Baby-Cocoon-Knitting-Patterns


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Where are they from? I don't see a link.


----------



## ellenC (Jun 17, 2012)

that sounds nice, but where's the link?

ah it's there now. thanks. I like the hooded one


----------



## Intheknow (Apr 22, 2012)

I just edited it and added the link. Have fun going through them. There are some nice ones.


----------



## Intheknow (Apr 22, 2012)

http://barbara-kay.hubpages.com/hub/Free-Baby-Cocoon-Knitting-Patterns


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting the site...


----------



## Intheknow (Apr 22, 2012)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Had a look at the first pattern. What is a twisted drop st?


----------



## Intheknow (Apr 22, 2012)

I haven't done one myself, but here is a video on Youtube.


----------

